# Wet block/steam block item knit with 100% polyester yarn?



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

I knit a baby blanket with Bernat Baby Blanket yarn which is 100% polyester. How have you treated the yarn before gifting the blanket? Have you wet blocked or steamed blocked?

TIA


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I would not block it with steam or heat. Maybe just wet block it.


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

I also just finished a baby afghan, and what I did was lay some towels on a bed and smooth out the afghan. Then spray it with water, I keep water in a spray bottle. Smooth it out more until its the way you want it and then lay dry towels on top and let it dry. 
I've also just run it through the washer and dryer and that works well too.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Since this is acrylic you would need to lightly steam block it if necessary. I use a hand held steamer on med setting & hold it a couple inches away from the area & lightly mist the blanket smoothing any areas that may have curled etc. Steam is hot so you have to be careful to not let it linger over one area to long or you will have a limp mess.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I would "block" it by throwing it in the washer and dryer(on low). If you steam it, you may flatten the yarn.


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

I would never steam it. Steaming makes the yarn limp and flat and because its acrylic it can also melt.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

actually, you should and can block acrylic/polyester - and yes, you use steam. Here is why and how to do it:

http://beadknitter.blogspot.com/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for this site Mopgenorth!!! I bookmarked it because it looks very interesting and no just because of the blocking. I already knew acrylic could be blocked and usually just smile to myself when someone states so emphatically that acrylic can not be blocked and think for some reason I should say something and then just don't.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

I block acrylic and cotton by using a steam iron and a flour sack dishtowel on the ironing board. Place piece to be blocked on ironing board, put towel over and lightly iron with shots of steam. Immediately shape, let cool and move on to the next section. It has never failed me.

With wools, I block the "regular" way.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> actually, you should and can block acrylic/polyester - and yes, you use steam. Here is why and how to do it:
> 
> http://beadknitter.blogspot.com/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Absolutely agree.


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> actually, you should and can block acrylic/polyester - and yes, you use steam. Here is why and how to do it:
> 
> http://beadknitter.blogspot.com/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SandraSen (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm new to crocheting and made a baby blanket with Abernathy yarn, and in reading I understand how to block, but if you block and then it's washed does it revert back to its original shape? It's a gift and I wanted to at least wash it, but didn't know wash or block first. Thanks for any help.


----------



## SandraSen (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you. Not to sound dumb, I just don't want to ruin the blanket as I wouldn't have time to remake it, but I can steam block it and then wash and should be ok? I want to know what it will look like after the mom washes it as it has some wave to it I want to work out.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> You can wash the blanket and let dry if you just want it clean and to even out the stitches a little.
> 
> If you want to define the stitch pattern, open up lace or make cables pop with man-made fibers, then you need steam.
> 
> The good news is that steam-blocking man-made fibers is permanent... you only need to block once.


OOPS, how would you know this Amy/Glengirl? You said on another thread that you do not knit!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-539994-3.html#12343256


----------



## windweaver (Feb 27, 2019)

klrober said:


> Since this is acrylic you would need to lightly steam block it if necessary. I use a hand held steamer on med setting & hold it a couple inches away from the area & lightly mist the blanket smoothing any areas that may have curled etc. Steam is hot so you have to be careful to not let it linger over one area to long or you will have a limp mess.


Another weird question here. I'm a very sporadic knitter, but one of my best friends recently found out she's expecting for the first time, and that has my fingers itchy to pick my needles back up again and make her something special. Anyway, in looking at various patterns I realized I have what may be a silly question: if a finished project (let's say a blanket for simplicity although I haven't decided what to make yet since I'm still have sweater wip) requires substantial wet-blocking to flatten out, what happens when the item is washed later on? Would it need to be blocked again every time it's washed? Does this depend on the yarn? 
And which one is better for a regular washing (because we all know - little ones could be quite messy): cotton or acrylic?


----------

